# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Kitchen benchtop: Buy bunnings or build yourself?

## uncoversports

Hey guys, 
I've got to get my kitchen bench top sorted out this week and am wondering if I should buy one of bunnings' pre-fab jobs or get the wood and laminex to do it myself? Which is cheaper? 
Damn Laminex don't have price guides on their website. Colour/pattern options don't bother me, as its for a rental, so there's no issue there, I'm just a bid paranoid about spending $500 on benchtops from bunnings, then messing up the join cut. 
Thoughts? 
Ideally I'd love to go with stone, but I can't see it fitting in my budget. It's only a small L shape kitchen in a unit, but I can't see me getting a stone benchtop for under $700. 
Cheers
Greg

----------


## nev25

Have you looked into Concrete

----------


## arms

> Hey guys, 
> Damn Laminex don't have price guides on their website. Colour/pattern options don't bother me, as its for a rental, so there's no issue there, I'm just a bid paranoid about spending $500 on benchtops from bunnings, then messing up the join cut.  
> Cheers
> Greg

  if you have doubts about your ability now before you have even started then you would be well advised to buy a top already made and jointed ,look for a specialist company that makes tops around your neck of the woods and get them to make it to your sizes

----------


## atregent

I agree with Arms 
We bought flat pack cabinets from bunnings for our pantry, but when it came to the top, we got the two pieces made up. They fit perfectly, the join is nice and tight, came with all the correct hardware. I'm sure it saved me a whole lot of pain. 
Can't remember how much it cost, but I remember it was comparable to getting two of the bunnings tops.

----------


## uncoversports

> if you have doubts about your ability now before you have even started then you would be well advised to buy a top already made and jointed ,look for a specialist company that makes tops around your neck of the woods and get them to make it to your sizes

  I see where you're coming from, and please don't take this the wrong way, but nobody ever learned by not trying! The idea is that I seek the advice of those who have been there and done that before, so I can guage just how difficult it is. 
If uber difficult, then I buy the materials myself so I can screw up the cut a couple of times practicing. Better to waste some wood learning than wasting a few pre-fabbed benchtops.The laminating isn't such a big issues - I've done that before. 
I'm planning on doing this a few times over the years to come, may as well learn to do it the first time, is my belief.  
Cheers
Greg

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Greg, I did mine myself ...it is a bit nerve wracking cutting into something that you know you have one chance at. :Biggrin: 
 And I stuffed mine up...the saw blade had been set to mitre cut and hadn't been set to zero and was a bit off  :Doh:  nothing major but annoying. :Smilie: 
I ended up buying the bench tops in Tassie and cutting and poly finishing them myself.
I had over 8m of benches and it cost me under $1000 including frieght! The cheapest price I got for laminate was $1300 and the cheapest solid timber was $3000 (one quote was for $5000).      
PM me if you want a contact No for them

----------


## arms

The idea is that I seek the advice of those who have been there and done that before, so I can guage just how difficult it is. 
without sounding up myself ,but i have been there and done that for 28 years now in this business ,so take my advice and get someone else to make them ,stuffing up a bit of timber isnt a problem ,the problem is when the bit of timber has a considerable amount of man hours entered into it when you stuff it up .thats the part that hurts

----------


## uncoversports

> Without sounding up myself ,but i have been there and done that for 28 years now in this business ,so take my advice and get someone else to make them

  You don't sound up yourself, but it does sounds like you've taken it the wrong way. I'm presuming that at some point early on in that 28 years in the business that you had to learn and probably ever since that process began you've picked up new tricks and challenges along the way? Either through your own or other's mistakes? 
So forgive me for pushing the matter further, but I'm here to learn. I would think and hope that this is the point of the renovate forums. Personally, I consider the point of renovating yourself to be a challenge that involves doing just that: doing it yourself. If I wanted to just renovate to get it done and come out the other side having not learnt all that much, there's many companies out there I could choose from to come in and do the whole lot. 
I've already had the good people on this forum tell me a few methods for building your own cupboard doors, where as a week ago buying them looked like the only option. I'm going to go out and buy all the gear and material I need to do it and you know what, I'm probably going to screw up the painting. But that's okay, because I can test on small samples of MDF first and those screw ups won't cost too much. 
Cheers
Greg

----------


## leeton

Greg...if you want to learn and at the same time save money...then have a crack at it...I will always try to do things myself...I have built 3 kitchens from scratch...jarah doors, carcasses and benchtops...even cutting granite this week...because I can save a bucketload, and love the challenge and the satisfaction of doing the job...but always check if it is worthwhile cost wise...I got these prices last week for your reference...Wilson Art Laminex Sheet 3600 x 1500 $350, 33mm HMR Chipboard $20sqm...that may give you something to start with...I have done a few laminate benches myself over the years and look great.
So if you are up to it and can save money...don't hold back. Goodluck. :2thumbsup:

----------


## dazzler

If its for a rental why not just grow a moe, grab some KB Lager and a pair of short shorts and do it the old fashioned 70's way.  Do the benchtops in marine ply, glue the sheets of laminate and trim as necessary.

----------


## arms

> You don't sound up yourself, but it does sounds like you've taken it the wrong way. I'm presuming that at some point early on in that 28 years in the business that you had to learn and probably ever since that process began you've picked up new tricks and challenges along the way? Either through your own or other's mistakes? 
> So forgive me for pushing the matter further, but I'm here to learn. I would think and hope that this is the point of the renovate forums. Personally, I consider the point of renovating yourself to be a challenge that involves doing just that: doing it yourself. If I wanted to just renovate to get it done and come out the other side having not learnt all that much, there's many companies out there I could choose from to come in and do the whole lot. 
> I've already had the good people on this forum tell me a few methods for building your own cupboard doors, where as a week ago buying them looked like the only option. I'm going to go out and buy all the gear and material I need to do it and you know what, I'm probably going to screw up the painting. But that's okay, because I can test on small samples of MDF first and those screw ups won't cost too much. 
> Cheers
> Greg

  ok then seems you wont listen to experience ,i was trying to save you somr money with your project ,so if it does go belly up with mistakes(expensive) then i would hope to see photos on this forum to show others that may wish to follow in your steps  .but i very much doubt that will happen  :Fingerscrossed:  :Fingerscrossed:

----------


## dazzler

> ok then seems you wont listen to experience ,i was trying to save you somr money with your project ,so if it does go belly up with mistakes(expensive) then i would hope to see photos on this forum to show others that may wish to follow in your steps  .but i very much doubt that will happen

  Well lets close the forums down and we can just email arms  :Rolleyes:

----------


## uncoversports

> ok then seems you wont listen to experience ,i was trying to save you somr money with your project ,so if it does go belly up with mistakes(expensive) then i would hope to see photos on this forum to show others that may wish to follow in your steps .but i very much doubt that will happen

  Given my previously expressed views on what I believe this forum should be about, it would be somewhat hypocritical of me if I didn't! I plan to post pictures of it regardless of the outcome - I took a couple of before ones. Obviously the hope it that I do it successfully, but I can handle failure. Failure is merely a stepping stone to success. 
Leeton - thanks for the advice. That side Laminex is perfect too. It's only a small L shaped kitchen. 
Cheers
Greg

----------


## arms

> Well lets close the forums down and we can just email arms

    please dont do that ,i get way too much enjoyment from the dilemmas of weekend warriers on sites like this one  :Roflmao:  :Roflmao:

----------


## uncoversports

> please dont do that ,i get way too much enjoyment from the dilemmas of weekend warriers on sites like this one

  I must say it's incredible the contempt that a self professed professional has for those who show an interest in what he's, presumably, although I'm yet to see any proof, passionate about. Even if I was interested in having someone else do the job, I'd certainly struggle to find reason to purchase from your company given the attitude on display here. 
Fortunately I find comfort in knowing that not all in the world are as bitter. With the levels of knowledge transfer that Arms believes in, we'd all still be wearing clothes made of bark, running around the jungle trying to kill our prey with a smooth rock we found sitting in a creek bed. The concept of a kitchen would be far beyond anything we'd ever comprehend. 
Luckily, some have evolved. 
Cheers
Greg

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

> please dont do that ,i get way too much enjoyment from the dilemmas of weekend warriers on sites like this one

  
If that is why you hang around here and if that is your form of entertainment then you are one sorry excuse of a person.  
If you haven't noticed this is a renovation forum offering advise to DIYers if the best advise you can offer is the tripe that you have posted here you are in the wrong place my friend. 
Why don't you go and find a professional kitchen builders forum and impress all your peers about how well you can cut melamine. :Mad:

----------


## Master Splinter

Not to sound like a DIY killjoy, but I've found that it sometimes is easier to shop some jobs out to a professional company. (ok, it's a lesson that took a while to learn). 
For example, if you have rounded edges on a benchtop, and you have a join for an angle (a mason's mitre join), its a lot of fiddly and exacting setup as both sides have to mirror each other perfectly, plus you need a good, long, bearing guided router bit to cut 32mm thick particleboard as well a reasonably powerful router to spin it, and space to work and clamp (and swear and curse)... 
...verses $30 to the place that is postforming the laminate to also bung the mason's miter on and put some clamp screw holes in the underside and supply the little clampy screw things for them.  Considering that the cheapest screw clamps I could find were about $3.00 each - and there's three of them - that's the sort of cost I can live with. 
However, if it's straight edges on the sides and you just need butt joins - go wild!

----------


## arms

> If that is why you hang around here and if that is your form of entertainment then you are one sorry excuse of a person.  
> If you haven't noticed this is a renovation forum offering advise to DIYers if the best advise you can offer is the tripe that you have posted here you are in the wrong place my friend. 
> Why don't you go and find a professional kitchen builders forum and impress all your peers about how well you can cut melamine.

  stop it! stop it! i cant breath  :Roflmao2:  :Roflmao2:  :Roflmao2:  :Roflmao2:  :Roflmao2:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Itrying to kill our prey with a smooth rock we found sitting in a creek bed. 
> Greg

  Hey, that doesn't sound so bad. Back then the creek would've had running water and you could drink it.  :Wink:  
On a slightly different note, how does painting an old laminate benchtop work out? Anyone tried it?

----------


## seriph1

coincidentally, I went back to my old place yesterday  -  I built the kitchen in 1989 when "period style" kitchens were basically unheard of. I glued up three pieces of construction grade Douglas Fir (Oregon to everyone else) to make the width, lacquered them with flooring poly and used it for 10 years until the house was sold.  
Now don't get me wrong  -  I am not in any way saying the kitchen or the benchtops are particularly good ..... just that they were easy to make and have lasted so far, around 20 years. 
I'll post pics if I get a chance. 
ps. I don't think anyone is saying don't have a go  -  just be willing to get it wrong once then you'll be on the money from there on! That's always been my approach - and I have some truly impressive stuff ups to refer back to  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:   .... and what I think are some great outcomes as well   -  LOVE being able to make stuff!

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

> Not to sound like a DIY killjoy, but I've found that it sometimes is easier to shop some jobs out to a professional company. (ok, it's a lesson that took a while to learn).

  
I couldn't agree more. There are somethings that you just cant tackle because you don't have the skills or tools or the confidence. 
However if you have the confidence go for it because 1. you then have the excuse to buy the tools and 2. you are going to expand your skills.   
You may stuff up..so what, everyone does at some stage, (well maybe not Arms) and as the saying goes - we learn from our mistakes  
Having said that you also have to have a grasp of your own limitations also.

----------


## seriph1

Couple of pics taken after I did the benches  -  BTW I made the taps out of bits.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Steve, your work has really progressed. :Rolleyes:  :Biggrin:   
I bet the budgets have increased as well. :Smilie:

----------


## arms

> I must say it's incredible the contempt that a self professed professional has for those who show an interest in what he's, presumably, although I'm yet to see any proof, passionate about. Even if I was interested in having someone else do the job, I'd certainly struggle to find reason to purchase from your company given the attitude on display here.  
> Luckily, some have evolved. 
> Cheers
> Greg

  i have no contempt for the weekend warriors efforts ,all i am trying to relate is that sometimes its easier and cheaper to take the soft option ,i ,by the way have NEVER had a single job/order from this forum . But if you took the time to go over my posts ,You would find that i have always offered you/s the experience and knowledge of my years in business ,and i do take exception to the notion that i am only experienced in making boxes .
i am an indentured engineering patternmaker ,i have done patterns for railway frogmouths that needed to contract within 2 mm over 18 metres ,i have made moulds for the F111 airplanes that have to be so precise that an extra layer of shellac could mean the difference of 10 kilometres an hour.My knowledge is and has always been freely given through this forum ,but sometimes i do get annoyed at the inferences and blind suggestions that come through here when i know that the poster is really searching for a truthful and reliable answer to their problem :2thumbsup:

----------


## seriph1

BLEEDIN  -  indeed!.... I think we can all look back and cringe to a certain extent. I myself can recall making a bloody awful stereo cabinet a year after buying my first home. the thing was made from chipboard and painted salmon(ella) pink. It was horrendous and no amount of justification or squinting could fix it, so out it went. What I did learn though, was how to NOT make the same mistakes again and that was a tremendously important lesson. The next things I made were a grandfather clock for my brother and a pair of bookcases. This time I took advice from craftspeople and visited shops to see in detail, how fine pieces were made. 
Not that it's great by a long shot, but that old kitchen looks far better in real life than my crappy 20 yr old pics, but you're spot on, my skills have grown far beyond those days, as they should!  
20 years is a long time for a designer even though much of that time was spent working in Corporate Australia. Back then, each time I had some spare cash, I bought timber or tools and LOTS and LOTS of books/magazines on design. These days I subscribe to the best mags and buy books (usually as damaged, run-outs or remainders) from the US. I'd love to be able to get the books here but when I am paying $5 for what here is a $45 book, I have to get it brought in. 
Being 51 now, apparently I am starting to know what I am talking about, at least that's what our Head of Faculty told us at RMIT  -  I think he was onto something  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

> ... I think we can all look back and cringe to a certain extent.

  
I just disown my old work :Biggrin:  Someone else is responsible for that! :Biggrin:  
I've stopped subscribing to the mags and coffee table books - because of the expense and also I don't want my designs (exterior playgrounds) to be influenced by others or to be accused of plagiarism. I do suspect that this is making my designs "un trendy" sometimes, but it only takes a visit to a doctors waiting rooms (and the ubiquitous magazine table) to realise that all is well.

----------


## dazzler

> My knowledge is and has always been freely given through this forum ,but sometimes i do get annoyed at the inferences and blind suggestions that come through here when i know that the poster is really searching for a truthful and reliable answer to their problem

  And your truthful and reliable answer is probably one of many, hence my subtle stirring.  :Tongue:

----------

